# why is Pierce so good?



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i don't watch much Celtics game unless they're playing against the raps, so i don't get to see much of Pierce so i would like to know exactly why you think Pierce is as good as everyone is commenting him to be?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

B/c he has a complete package. He can go inside-outside, can stroke it from anywhere, he slashes and gets to the fould line ,80%, He possess the ability to carry a team and take over games, and as an ultimate scorer all around. His defense is at least average but there is nights when he has a little extra and can shut ppl like jamal Mash down, completely, but he gives it 110% and his job on the team is so huge that he usually slacks off on D as much as he can w/o being horrible, that might change this year, He is an excellent rebounder for being a guard. He might even reach 9-10 rpg in his prime the way he is going. His apg is not as high as say kobe's or Tmac's but Pierce likes/is a good passer out of a double team to find the open guy. His problems is too many turnovers, making those passes or doing too much, i think caus a lack of a PG, so that should go down also.His stats are still going up in many areas, and from me that is a little taste of why at least I think he is good.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> B/c he has a complete package. He can go inside-outside, can stroke it from anywhere, he slashes and gets to the fould line ,80%, He possess the ability to carry a team and take over games, and as an ultimate scorer all around. His defense is at least average but there is nights when he has a little extra and can shut ppl like jamal Mash down, completely, but he gives it 110% and his job on the team is so huge that he usually slacks off on D as much as he can w/o being horrible, that might change this year, He is an excellent rebounder for being a guard. He might even reach 9-10 rpg in his prime the way he is going. His apg is not as high as say kobe's or Tmac's but Pierce likes/is a good passer out of a double team to find the open guy. His problems is too many turnovers, making those passes or doing too much, i think caus a lack of a PG, so that should go down also.His stats are still going up in many areas, and from me that is a little taste of why at least I think he is good.


Good summary. I'd also like to add that the guy is fearless. He gets knocked around more than anyone I can think of besides Iverson and just gets right back up and attacks again. He lead the league in free throws attempted - and those are just the ones the refs called. After being stabbed seven times, getting hammered on the court is nothing. He's also one of the more modest superstars in the league. Although he will celebrate on occasion, he doesn't showboat a lot and doesn't dunk much even though he has the ability. He believes his game speaks for itself and is continually proving that it was a mistake for 9 other teams to pass him by in the draft.


----------



## KBrownFan (Jul 6, 2003)

*Efficent Player.*

Pierce is 11th in league efficency..

Basically he gets alot accomplished on the court out of his guard position. He gets to the line alot, he rebounds well and gets some assists, and alot of steals too. He does more then just score alot of pointts.

Pierce is a very complete player - an underrated athlete and a very underrated defender. Many people feel that the more "exciting" players of Kobe and T-Mac are miles better. But Pierce is right there when it comes to results.

I think he is more then good enough to be the number 2 guy on on any championship team. Pierce and Shaq could be a champion, Pierce and Duncan - same thing. Pierce and Garnett - Champions as well.

Pete


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Efficent Player.*



> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> B/c he has a complete package. He can go inside-outside, can stroke it from anywhere, he slashes and gets to the fould line ,80%, He possess the ability to carry a team and take over games, and as an ultimate scorer all around. His defense is at least average but there is nights when he has a little extra and can shut ppl like jamal Mash down, completely, but he gives it 110% and his job on the team is so huge that he usually slacks off on D as much as he can w/o being horrible, that might change this year, He is an excellent rebounder for being a guard. He might even reach 9-10 rpg in his prime the way he is going. His apg is not as high as say kobe's or Tmac's but Pierce likes/is a good passer out of a double team to find the open guy. His problems is too many turnovers, making those passes or doing too much, i think caus a lack of a PG, so that should go down also.His stats are still going up in many areas, and from me that is a little taste of why at least I think he is good.





> Originally posted by <b>KBrownFan</b>!
> Pierce is 11th in league efficency..
> 
> Basically he gets alot accomplished on the court out of his guard position. He gets to the line alot, he rebounds well and gets some assists, and alot of steals too. He does more then just score alot of pointts.
> ...


All this from a guy whom feel to 10th in the Draft, how crazy is that?

So far you guys have described the guy so well from the limited action I have seen of him. Another thing I think you guys forgot to mention, he has the most 4th quarter points in BBall 2 years running, and we all know how important that is.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Efficent Player.*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah wasn't there like a game vs the Nets two seasons ago??? I don't remember it well, remind me Petey.



Also don't forget to mention the Pacers' game, (3? 4?) that was nice. That should be a classic. MAN. I love the 3 from almost half court, Harrington trash talks, Pierce says "Shut up and play some ball", 3 Pierce jumps -2 Harrington tries to block -1 Pierce releases, it goes in. End of 3rd Harrington goes to Pierce and says "That was a foul too".


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Efficent Player.*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah wasn't there like a game vs the Nets two seasons ago??? I don't remember it well, remind me Petey.
> ...


Uhm no thanks. Those are bad memories.

-Petey


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I also wanna add that he also has the "hustle" type ability of people like Najera... I mean he has the skills but he also has the energy to take that steal/rebound/impossible assist like one of those "hustle" players... 

He is as good as Tmac and Kobe on their respective teams but without the hype...


----------



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>King Of The World</b>!
> Pierce sucks. He has a solid sidekick in Walker yet he still cant lead the Celtics deep in the playoffs in the weak east. Trust me if TMac or KG had a sidekick they'd be kicking major *** in the PO's. Pierce is just not a winner. He's the selfish Me First type and he shoots a low %. Horribly overrated.


I agree to the basic idea of your post, but not quite as strong. Pierce is not close to the level of T-Mac, and you can't compare him to KG. I agree his is very selfish, shoots way too low of a percentage for a "top ten player", and is very overrated.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2PacFan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree to the basic idea of your post, but not quite as strong. Pierce is not close to the level of T-Mac, and you can't compare him to KG. I agree his is very selfish, shoots way too low of a percentage for a "top ten player", and is very overrated.


I don't see a huge discrepancy. T-Mac has a career .453 shooting percentage. Pierce has a career .438 shooting percentage - a difference of .015. That's not huge. Also, take away last season where Pierce was definitely off his shooting game (partially attributed to the FIBA championships), and that number goes up. I'm guessing that with Banks as the point guard, Pierce's accuracy will increase. 

I also don't see how Pierce is more selfish than T-Mac. T-Mac is number one in the league in field goal attempts per 48 minutes. Pierce is fifth. Pierce has Walker, but if Pierce were that selfish, then Walker wouldn't get his points. Also, Kobe is second in the league, and he has Shaq, so that's not a valid argument.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>King Of The World</b>!
> Pierce sucks. He has a solid sidekick in Walker yet he still cant lead the Celtics deep in the playoffs in the weak east. Trust me if TMac or KG had a sidekick they'd be kicking major *** in the PO's. Pierce is just not a winner. He's the selfish Me First type and he shoots a low %. Horribly overrated.


Note: This is not directed at you King Of The World


I have seen this a couple of times, but every time people compare Walker to player B, player B is always better, and Walker sucks big time. Then when it comes to compare Pierce to player B, player B is better because he doesn't have a "solid sidekick" as Pierce does.

So Walker sucks when you compare him to someone, but is God when people compare Pierce to someone and use it as an excuse...


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Note: This is not directed at you King Of The World
> ...


Why does there have to be a comparison between the two? they really are night/day in their games. I know i would love pps agme without aw as his sidekick just because of the energy he brings and desire to give his best.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pierce reminds me of Caron Butler..... 

ok Caron reminds me of Pierce


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hahaha
Exactly what i was going to post........

Caron as the 10th pick and Pierce as the 10th pick also.....plus they were both projected to be in the top 5.....


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see a huge discrepancy. T-Mac has a career .453 shooting percentage. Pierce has a career .438 shooting percentage - a difference of .015. That's not huge. Also, take away last season where Pierce was definitely off his shooting game (partially attributed to the FIBA championships), and that number goes up. I'm guessing that with Banks as the point guard, Pierce's accuracy will increase.
> ...


How do you figure? Peirce's FG% keeps going down. 

Last 3 Years: 

45.4%
44.2%
41.6%


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you figure? Peirce's FG% keeps going down.
> ...


I'm willing to say last year's FG% will be a career low (at least until Pierce gets old). He just looked tired out there. He wasn't getting much lift on his shots, and his jump shot and 3 point shooting suffered. I think part of it was because he participated in the World's. The first part of the season was much worse than the rest of the season, but by that time, his percentages were horrible. The previous year's dip was 1.2%. I don't consider that to be much. T-Mac dipped 1.4% after his first year. 

If Banks can get Pierce the ball in the right places, so Pierce doesn't always have to create his own shot, then his FG% will go up. A running offense will also help as well if he can get ahead of the defense. As an example, look at the Nets. Kenyon Martin's FG% went up 1.8% after Kidd arrived. Kerry Kittles' FG% went up 2.9%. Lucious Harris' FG% went up 3.9%. Aaron Williams' FG% went up 6.9%. A better offense will make players more efficient. The loss of Kenny Anderson was a bigger hit than evident on the surface. While he's not a great point guard, he was better than anyone they had last year. Both Pierce and Walker suffered because of it and so did the team. At least when they had Kenny, they got 2 games off the Nets.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Yeah and how much better would kenny have been without aw trying to be the point guard?  

Kidd got kenyon more dunks and the other players better looks, layups etc. 

My question is how will paul play with a pg as fast as banks. Ka had lost a step when with boston. Will paul in this offense be able to be in position to get those passes?


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> Yeah and how much better would kenny have been without aw trying to be the point guard?
> 
> Kidd got kenyon more dunks and the other players better looks, layups etc.
> ...


Well, if Paul can't, then they should turn to Kedrick on the fast break. In the half court, Paul should be fine.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> Yeah and how much better would kenny have been without aw trying to be the point guard?


He would have been Magic.....

Thats the wrong question though, this is how it should be:

How much better would kenny have been without *OB* telling aw trying to be point guard?

Also why do you always find ways to bring in Toine into a thread? 

Hitler was born, its aw fault.
Hitler died, its aw fault. 

It gets old really old.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was born a day b4 hitler, 4/19 (just a little fun fact)


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> 
> 
> I was born a day b4 hitler, 4/19 (just a little fun fact)


That's Antoine's fault.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

I think Antoine gets hated on b/c he excels in stuff that doesnt show up on paper, to where you cant really prove it. Kind of like when your parents dont notice the little things you do and then say you never do anything, caus they dont notice and take it for granite, and when you think about it thats kinda the same thing that goes on with AW. Aw does the little stuff that you cant prove or doesnt seem that important and then fans looking at stats say he is the problem. just thought id bring up that analogy, caus im AW in my family, and it pisses me off.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Aqua wrote:*How much better would kenny have been without OB telling aw trying to be point guard?* 

Yeah i am sure obrien allowed it but instigated it?  

Once again your jokes are not even logical. Hitler was born before antoine.  

You guys love aw, love is blind. I know why aw shoots only 38% he is in love(with himself). Love is blind and so is aw... heheeh


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> Aqua wrote:*How much better would kenny have been without OB telling aw trying to be point guard?*
> 
> Yeah i am sure obrien allowed it but instigated it?


'Toine has ONLY been doing the things he was told to do, if it meant score from shooting 3s, rebound when needed, and even be the ****ing PG of this team. 



> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> Once again your jokes are not even logical. Hitler was born before antoine.


Spiritually it was Antoines fault.  



> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> You guys love aw, love is blind. I know why aw shoots only 38% he is in love(with himself). Love is blind and so is aw... heheeh


 Love might be blind, but this only shows that hatred is too.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

I dont hate antoine.  

yeah antoine misses 62 percent of his fga cause jimmy told him to. lol And he makes only 61 percent of his fts cause jimmy tod him to. he eats at kfc and is 25++++ lbs overweight his coach makes him do that. He whines at every call and jimmy makes him do that.  


Its a good thing that ole jimmy aint in charge and somebody with some basketball sense has arrived. BTW how does danny feel about aw? I heard him on tv say the same things i am. perhaps you and jimmy should take it up with their new boss. LOL


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> I dont hate antoine.


No, you madly love him. Thats why you make 4000 topics per day criticising him.



> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> yeah antoine misses 62 percent of his fga cause jimmy told him to. lol And he makes only 61 percent of his fts cause jimmy tod him to. he eats at kfc and is 25++++ lbs overweight his coach makes him do that. He whines at every call and jimmy makes him do that.


Where did I say that OB told him to do any of that? I said that he does everything OB tells him to, but I don't think I have mantioned any of that. OB wants him to shot 3s, which explains his shooting %. 61% fts, he never practices them, and why would he, he never gets to the line anyway. Oh yeah, 'Toine should not eat KFC.  And who says he's 25++++ lbs overweight? I can name you 10 PFs, who are the same weight as him, and don't get called fat. Oh yeah he shouldn't whine, he should just let it go, like that time Pierce fell and broke his front teeth, he should have just shut his mouth, and walked away laughing.... 


> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> Its a good thing that ole jimmy aint in charge and somebody with some basketball sense has arrived. BTW how does danny feel about aw? I heard him on tv say the same things i am. perhaps you and jimmy should take it up with their new boss. LOL


How does Danny feel about 'Toine? He loves him, he just has some faults, he also said "when you have a players like 'Toine and Pierce shooting a horrible % and still make it to the playoffs, thats really something." Its not word for word, but thats the general idea. Why would Bird love Toine? MJ? Pat Riley?


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Posted by an old fan: 

My name is Antoine Walker and my shot has always stunk,/
From near or far or in between the sound you hear is clunk./I’ll jack a trey, I’ll hoist a deuce, I’ll chuck it from the line,/
If I can even hit the rim, you know I’m doing fine./I’ll clank eight treys, but what the heck I’ll clank a dozen more,/
O’Brien says, “Go right ahead, but first please holler ‘FORE!’”/You fans have seen me drive the lane and smash it off the glass,/
For guys who don’t turn quick enough the rock shoots up their ***./I’m known as thirty-nine percent, a stat of which I’m proud,/
I think it’s quite enough to earn the plaudits of the crowd./If I can somehow make a hoop, I shimmy and I shake,/
And give a wink to Pervis Two, let’s show that bum a break./So when you buy the paper, please peruse my brilliant line,/
If I’ve gone 5 for 21 that shows I’m in my prime.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> No, you madly love him. Thats why you make 4000 topics per day criticising him.
> 
> ...


  

Ah yes where do i start? With sarcasm. Maybe if aw had lost some teeth he might not have gotten a conditioning coach fired? Want to argue that was not aws fault?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> B/c he has a complete package. He can go inside-outside, can stroke it from anywhere, he slashes and gets to the fould line ,80%, He possess the ability to carry a team and take over games, and as an ultimate scorer all around.
> His defense is at least average but there is nights when he has a little extra and can shut ppl like jamal Mash down, completely, but he gives it 110% and his job on the team is so huge that he usually slacks off on D as much as he can w/o being horrible, that might change this year, He is an excellent rebounder for being a guard.
> He might even reach 9-10 rpg in his prime the way he is going. His apg is not as high as say kobe's or Tmac's but Pierce likes/is a good passer out of a double team to find the open guy.
> His problems is too many turnovers, making those passes or doing too much, i think caus a lack of a PG, so that should go down also.His stats are still going up in many areas, and from me that is a little taste of why at least I think he is good.


This is a really good description of Paul and his great game!:yes:


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Once again dont let your accuracy stop you from posting your ideas. You wrote: 
No, you madly love him. Thats why you make 4000 topics per day criticising him.


Ok i admit i hate aws game. Have not made 1000 posts yet. But gonna keep having fun at his expense cause its just too easy..  

Aqua said antoine does what jim tells him. so anything he does including getting in a fans face and etc was motivated by jim.  

Oh whose fault was that reccuring heart burn from too much fried food and was really mad because the fan would not give him rolaids.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah yes where do i start? With sarcasm. Maybe if aw had lost some teeth he might not have gotten a conditioning coach fired? Want to argue that was not aws fault?



I see by your avatar that you like Big Ben. I love Big Ben's game, actually, his unrelenting rebounding is what I love. Are you a Pistons fan by any chance?

PS) Paul is a great rebounder for his size and position.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> This is a really good description of Paul and his great game!:yes:


Thanx!


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An intelligent person asks me whether i am apistons fan? Do you read my signature? Simple logic might tell you that i am disappointed that wallace was once a celtic but now plays for the pistons. 

Paul is the leading rebounder on the team, well the cs were only 26th in league in rebounds. Someone who i wont mentiuon is not doing his job.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> An intelligent person asks me whether i am apistons fan? Do you read my signature? Simple logic might tell you that i am disappointed that wallace was once a celtic but now plays for the pistons.
> ...


.

I think you're refering to Chris Wallace here, right?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> An intelligent person asks me whether i am apistons fan? Do you read my signature? Simple logic might tell you that i am disappointed that wallace was once a celtic but now plays for the pistons.
> ...


I know our center could do more in the rebounding department, as also AW could do more. Bird was a sf who got 10 rpg, so our sf today should get at least 7, don't you think?

Oh, by the way - thanks for the compliment, but you don't need to flatter me with how intelligent I am. I didn't graduate 2 years early for nothing.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> .
> 
> I think you're refering to Chris Wallace here, right?


No actually i was referring to ben wallace.  

I am not a big chris wallace fan but he did discover big ben but the kentucky fool let him go. See i am a poster and i will call players or gms idiots but never a poster. Shame on you and you are a moderator?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> No actually i was referring to ben wallace.
> ...


I cannot see where agoo called you an "idiot". I do believe he said your "opinion" could be perceived as idiotic. That is quite different than calling a poster an "idiot".


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I know our center could do more in the rebounding department, as also AW could do more. Bird was a sf who got 10 rpg, so our sf today should get at least 7, don't you think?
> ...


Oh dont worry about it i think you detected i was being sarcastic.  

Btw what is it with mods on this board being very aggressive and calling ideas idiocy?  

Is that ok with your boss?  

I see that a different point of view is not tolerated here perhaps?  

Oh i am sorry did you want to discuss basketball? 

I find your drjekkyll/mrhyde posts confusing. So excuse me but i really dont think you value discussion. And so i will deal with you in a gentlemanly but totally sarcastic way as i find your question totally insincere.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> Once again dont let your accuracy stop you from posting your ideas. You wrote:
> No, you madly love him. Thats why you make 4000 topics per day criticising him.
> 
> ...


   

Here we go again with the accuracy thingy, don't even make me mention your accuracy when talking about something....  

When was Antoine in a fans face? When the fan attacked him??? Accuracy my friend.    

Also I forgot something:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> No actually i was referring to ben wallace.
> ...


Actually, you were refering to Chris Wallace as the guy who wasn't doing his job when Ben Wallace was let go.

Also, should you find a quote where I call you an idiot, please show me and I'll go back and edit myself like every other poster who calls someone an idiot. Until then, misquoting other posters? Shame on you.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh dont worry about it i think you detected i was being sarcastic.
> ...


Opinions can be discussed and one can disagree with them. BTW, I am 1 of 6 owners here, so I am one of the "bosses" and I didn't see anything wrong with his disagreement with your "personal opinion".


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why he was almost prosucuted for assault in a court of law but the fan dropped charges.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Opinions can be discussed and one can disagree with them. BTW, I am 1 of 6 owners here, so I am one of the "bosses" and I didn't see anything wrong with his disagreement with your "personal opinion".


As i said, he did call the opinon i expressed "idiocy". Do i need to cut and paste it? 

Btw who are the other 5? Moderators should have the emotional maturity to not call ideas idiocy.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> As i said, he did call the opinon i expressed "idiocy". Do i need to cut and paste it?
> ...


You don't need to cut and and paste. I like your spunk, BUT don't push the red button.

I am a co-owner and administrator and if I thought the very good agoo was not following our guidelines, I would PM him. Calling ideas anything is called "freedom of speech" here. We attack ideas - NOT posters.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> As i said, he did call the opinon i expressed "idiocy". Do i need to cut and paste it?
> ...


If my performance is so upsetting, then you should go about getting two recomendations and a supporting membership and apply for the job yourself.

I called the general idea that Antoine doesn't put in enough effort idiocy and then I explained how it was idiotic to say that. Need me to copy and paste that? You appear to have stopped right after reading the idiocy line and failed to notice the rest of it.

Anywho, the topic here is Paul Pierce and why he is so good. Pierce appears to have the combination of tallent and intensity that makes people stars. Of course, it helps to have a captain like Antoine who lets you be the star and takes the leadership role so you can focus on being the star of the team.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I cannot see where agoo called you an "idiot". I do believe he said your "opinion" could be perceived as idiotic. That is quite different than calling a poster an "idiot".


Here is what was said. 

Insulting Antoine's shot selection is one thing, but bashing his leadership skills and his effort is idiocy.

Is now becomes could be? I aint no idiot. Nor is the ideas i express idiocy. If you think polemic rude posts by a moderator are ok then i would like the other 5 owners to express that also.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, you were refering to Chris Wallace as the guy who wasn't doing his job when Ben Wallace was let go.
> ...


No I was not. Please do not put words in my mouth. 

Chris wallace discovered ben wallace was the reason he was a celtic for a brief stint. Probaly the only right thing he did. 

LET ME SAY THIS AGAIN, RICK PITINO WAS BOSS NOT WALLACE. Pitino did not want him . I have heard various reasons why, to he wanted big ben to play guard to big ben could not shoot threes. 


That would be quite convenient for you woul it not? Editing out the evidence. 

Geez you really are a class act not even offering an aplology and then trying to start another fight with me puting words in my mouth. 

Here is what you said; *Insulting Antoine's shot selection is one thing, but bashing his leadership skills and his effort is idiocy.* 

Remember writing that? I gave you room to apologize by quietly pointing out to you that was inappropriate for a moderator. But now you even throw more feul into the fire by trying to tell me i meant something when i know i am right. 

You are a modertor, a title of honor please have the emotional maturity to respect that. :upset:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Attention Boston Celtics posters the title of this thread is "Why is Pierce so good?" Should you have comments on why Pierce is so good, please post them here. Should you have comments on other things, please post them where they belong or PM a moderator. Future posts that don't approach the topic of the thread will be deleted.


---agoo


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Well paul is so good because he puts his money where his mouth is, has there been as good a clutch player in the 4th quarter? he can not only talk the talk but he can walk the walk. Maybe i should put that in the next poem i write. I have quite a fan club.


----------

